#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hi Hub's Friends

## Wondergirl

Hello Everyone, 

I'm thushy, I have finished higher National Diploma in ICT In ATA, mostly spend my free time search New Technologies ,networking & hacking . I am usually learning from you tube . that why i feel easy & satisfied for searching with learning. I feel this is great opportunity for me .because I would growth my Knowledge so i hope you all hub's friends supported me . i am very glad join hub team.

----------


## Medusa

Yes of course dear,Welcome to hub family. Surely here you can learn and share your knowledge not only that category you can try other fields also. Have a look and try to share your ideas with us. 

We are waiting to Thusy's ideas in threads. :love:

----------


## Wondergirl

Thank you for all again

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Everyone, 
> 
> I'm thushy, I have finished higher National Diploma in ICT In ATA, mostly spend my free time search New Technologies ,networking & hacking . I am usually learning from you tube . that why i feel easy & satisfied for searching with learning. I feel this is great opportunity for me .because I would growth my Knowledge so i hope you all hub's friends supported me . i am very glad join hub team.


Hi
Welcome to Hub, hope you will have a great experience here :Smile:

----------

